# Mapping unix user to active directory.



## tanakorn (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi.

I am setting up file server. I have exported one partition as nfs for unix clients. I also have used samba exported same partition as cifs for windows client by using active directory authentication.

Are there any ways can I make mapping users between unix and active directory? I searched for the tools but find nothing. Can anyone suggest me a tools for my task?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2010)

This is more a windows related question. Have a look at services for Unix. 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb463218.aspx


----------



## tanakorn (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for your answer. But maybe I badly described.

The tools that I want must work on my freebsd system. When user from active directory write files to my cifs export, I want the owner of the file is mapped to my unix user (local user or maybe nis server).

I am trying to use idmap of samba but it seems like it doesn't have this function.


----------



## thuglife (Mar 1, 2010)

From man net(8)


```
GROUPMAP ADD
       Add a new group mapping entry:

           net groupmap add {rid=int|sid=string} unixgroup=string \
                [type={domain|local}] [ntgroup=string] [comment=string]
```


----------

